# Angeln in Belgien am kanal in maasmechelen



## Mokoi (10. September 2010)

*Hallo *

*ich war gestern am Kanal in Maasmechelen nachtangeln.*
*Ich kann nur sagen das war der Größte mist den ich in meinen leben erlebt hab. was werfen die leute alles im Kanal und wieviel grünzeug gibt es da drinn. Sobald die Schleuse in Rekem 8KM vorher auf geht dann kannst die angel 30 min rein holen.#q echt das letzte das war das letzte mal das ich da meine angel ausgeworfen hab.Kann jetzt erst wieder im Angelladen neue sachen kaufen weil der Kanal fast alles geschluckt hat:r. *
*oder gibt es da noch eine stelle wo das nicht so ist ?*
*Ich denk am besten Fahre ich durch nach Maaseik an die Maas oder was denk ihr ?*

*MfG*
*Mokoi*


----------

